# Doomsday Preppers



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Not sure if I like that title..................but I intentionally moved into the province and though helping the locals with feeding programs, am really setting my goals at obtaining self-reliance.
The style and setting of our house implies a very safe, secure and strong home. We have started a piggery, with small poultry to follow soon. Our 1st corn harvest has been successful, and soon will be planting peanuts, beans, and lots of veggies. We are outlining the property with fruit trees.

Don't know if anyone watched those Doomsday Preppers shows on tv.....some were quite interesting, while others were certainly extreme.

Just curious if any others are trying to get more self reliant here in the Philippines.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

George6020...I don't know if I like that term either because I am certainly NOT a Doomsday Prepper...however, I do like to be and enjoy being self-sufficient and self-reliant and provide as much of my necessary items as possible.

For me, staying as much off the grid is a good thing...power black-outs and brown-outs...no problem if I have back up power...my own well for many daily water needs, (laundry and irrigating the garden, etc.)...another separate and protected potable water supply for drinking and cooking...and of course, as you mentioned, growing a lot of our own food and raising animals for meat, eggs, etc.

Lots of dry goods and staples stored in a large interior protected pantry or storehouse...protected from insects, rodents and moisture...

I even have plans for a large protected pond to raise an inexpensive source of protein, (fish), and that water can also be used to irrigate my crops and water the livestock and an ornamental waterfall will not only provide nice relaxing sounds of moving water but will add high levels of dissolved oxygen that will keep the water quality very high. All of the roofs in the compound will drain into a cistern that will in turn fill the pond, so every time it rains, my fish pond will receive a fresh water supply and the over flow from the pond will flood the plantation and crop fields with a precise and calculated amount without the fear of flooding the crops, (raised beds).

I don't go so far as sewing my own clothes but I do like to be as self-sufficient as possible and this is my plan after arriving in the Philippines later this year.

I have already done extensive research into where I want to buy some land, (in my Filipina wife's name of course), and I have designed my own home that will withstand most anything the Philippines can throw at it...including typhoons...and most earthquakes, provided they are not a direct hit...

Its kind of like living in a castle in Medieval times and the enemy has you under siege but you have absolutely no worries because you have safety, security, shelter, back-up utilities, food and water, enough to last you a good long while...

I am certainly NOT a Doomsday Prepper but I am the type of person who loves to plan well today, so that I can live comfortably tomorrow without the worries of the world descending down upon me or my immediate family!


----------

